# Are there any racing pigeon owners in my area? (Ada, Oklahoma)



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2011)

Are there any racing pigeon owners in my area? I saw one of these beautiful creatures in my blackberries yesterday. It had aqua colored bands, let me get within three feet and then flew off to the neighbors house. We live in the country with lots of trees, water, barns, sheds, etc., plus I have about 20 bird feeders and a deer feeder so there is plenty of food for them. My neighbor saw it around 7 o'clock last night in his yard also. We live in Ada, Oklahoma, 74820. We never have pigeons out here, lots of ring necked doves though.


----------

